# vsnp2uvc.exe



## varunboriah (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

In the System Configuration Utility, Start up the following seems to be running:

vsnp2uvc.exe

What is this? Is it necessary for me to run this in start up?

Cheer,

Avrun


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi varunboriah and welcome to TSF !

Do you have a webcam ? Couldn't find much on google about that item, but one user reported it was linked to his USB webcam. Doesn't seem to exist on bleepingscomputer's database.

If it's indeed linked to your webcam you can probably uncheck it, there's probably another shortcut in your start menu that allows you to turn your webcam on.


----------

